# One shot tweaks



## Resistance (15/4/22)

I had some left over milky lane one shots I got from the Flavour Mill and being low on concentrates I mixed 3% banana milkshake with 3% chocolate milkshake. 
1%TFM cream 1%cactus and 1% Tfm milktart. 
If you have mixed or tweaked any oneshot please feel free to add and comment.


----------

